# Searching for Carbon Fiber Trunk



## niss200sx (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm searching for a carbon fiber trunk to put on my 95' Nissan 200sx. I've found a picture at http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/417000-417999/417687_32_full.jpg . I've sent an e-mail to fiberimages, who is listed as the maker of this trunk but i haven't received a response. Does anybody know if anyone else makes a carbon fiber trunk. :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

look in the group buy section here on NF..or go to www.syndicatekustomz.com


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

jgycustoms has carbon fiber trunks for the 200.


----------

